# Some simple ideas that we often neglect to consider



## ema (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, I just thought it would be good to post here some simple ways on how we can go green. These are some facets in our own household that we often neglect.


----------



## Plumb And Light (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm sure most people are already hip to most of these tips, but thanks for sharing anyway.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Most people spend a lot of time and money to piddle around the edges.

The biggest items most of us use energy and water for are bathing and washing clothing. If you can make small gains in efficiency on those two items you can make big differences. 

Same thing with air infiltration on an old house -- you have to stop the wind from blowing through the gaps before the insulation can do it's job.


----------



## ThisOldGarageNJ (Oct 16, 2009)

I always wash my clothes in cold water,,, I figure it lowers the gas bill and saves energy,, I cant tell any difference.. My daughter however swears there is... Is there ?? Just wondering what anyone else thought

Mark


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

ThisOldGarageNJ said:


> I always wash my clothes in cold water,,, I figure it lowers the gas bill and saves energy,, I cant tell any difference.. My daughter however swears there is... Is there ?? Just wondering what anyone else thought
> 
> Mark



Supposedly the difference happens when the water temperature drops below 50F with liquid detergent. I use cold/cold in the summer, and warm/cold in the winter. If you use powder it needs warmer water to dissolve.

I've never done tests for myself, but that's what I've heard.


----------



## Sandra20 (Dec 30, 2010)

electricity and water...by changing little things we could make such a difference


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I wash my clothes in Tide. It's too cold outtide.


----------

